# [SOLVED] Startup Programs



## ProfessorTofty (Nov 9, 2014)

I suppose this is really more of a general question, but I have Windows 8, so I put it here because I didn't see anything general. I have an HP laptop, HP 15.


I was looking at my startup programs on CCleaner and I was wondering which ones would be best to disable to most improve performance without causing problems. According to CCleaner, here's what I have running at startup:

CCleaner Monitoring by Piriform Ltd. (heh)
Adobe ARM by Adobe Systems Incorporated
Cancel Autoplay DF by ZTE CORPORATION
CheckNDISPort0ac3e by ZTE CORPORATION
HotKeysCmds by Intel Corporation
HPMessageService by Hewlett-Packard Development Corporation, L.P.
IgfxTray by Intel Corporation
iTunesHelper by Apple Inc.
OBPHOBroker by Hewlett-Packard
OBPHOBrokerDesktop by Hewlett-Packard
Persistence by Intel Corporation
QuickTime Task by Apple Inc.
RTHDVCPL by Realtek Semiconductor
SimplePass by Hewlett-Packard
SynTPEnh by Synaptic Incorporated
NCPluginUpdater by Hewlett-Packard


I get the feeling I already know the answer to some, but I'd prefer to ask.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Startup Programs*

Disable the Monitoring from CCleaner in the CCleaner settings and also stop it from booting.

Disable iTunes.

Disable Quicktime.

The rest I would keep.


----------



## ProfessorTofty (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Startup Programs*

Thanks! I disabled the ones you suggested and left everything else alone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Startup Programs*

:thumb:


----------

